
Linux Foundation Pours $200,000 into R language - baldfat
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3047181/application-development/money-talks-linux-foundation-pours-funds-into-r-language.html
======
pc2g4d
The original title is "Money talks: Linux Foundation pours funds into R
language".

What is the Linux Foundation doing funding the R Consortium? R _can run on_
Linux, but it really has nothing directly to do with Linux per se.

And this isn't the first time I remember thinking, "What in the world is the
Linux Foundation doing with _that_??" They're also funding the development of
a real-time OS kernel for IoT devices.[1] Just feels like their mission is
creeping, creeping....

[1]: [http://www.linuxfoundation.org/news-
media/announcements/2016...](http://www.linuxfoundation.org/news-
media/announcements/2016/02/linux-foundation-announces-project-build-real-
time-operating-system)

